# Reptile show / meets in kent



## kentsnakeman (Aug 23, 2011)

Was just wondering if there's anything going on in the Kent area? As its always nice to me new reptile enthusiasts! 

Marc


----------



## s22jgs (Apr 5, 2009)

*south East*

I was wondering the same ??


----------



## Tulppaani (Dec 22, 2011)

Oh me too


----------



## pricer (Aug 3, 2011)

At seepr we are trying to get regular meets going


----------



## abijoshwalker (Oct 16, 2008)

if it was within train or bus distance from tunbridge wells i would come ! lol


----------



## Fen (Nov 7, 2013)

Bump! Please let there be one! I'm desperate XD


----------



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

I'm in the process of setting back up the kent branch of the ihs meetings will be in Herne bay somewhere and I'm aiming for first meeting to be February


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

While I would love the chance to go to these meetings and get to know people, having the meeting on the edge of Kent is a little inconvenient. Couldn't the meet be somewhere a bit more accessible/central?


----------



## BeckyL (Nov 12, 2008)

There's SEAS in Ashford next month if you also like inverts. 

Herne Bay meetings sound good Terry I'd be interested in that.


----------



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

vgorst said:


> While I would love the chance to go to these meetings and get to know people, having the meeting on the edge of Kent is a little inconvenient. Couldn't the meet be somewhere a bit more accessible/central?


where ever it is will be inconvenient to someone else im afraid and as we used to have the his club in herne bay that is where it shall continue :2thumb:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

I'll keep an eye out- I was a regular at PRAS till it went pear-shaped, but a local meet would be good.


----------

